# FS - Shrimps



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the following shrimps for SALE

Painted fire reds @ 3.00/ pc. ( have about 30 pcs available, note special offer for bulk purchase of 30 pcs. PM ME and we can discuss prices further)
Blue pearls @ 3.00 /pc (have 10 available)

CRS A-S grade @ 4.00/pc should be available next month










blue pearls


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

sorry for the low quality pics from my camera phone


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been to his place. He's got some nice shrimps!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks leo.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump to the top...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

still a lot of PFRS for sale


----------



## mylittlecathy (Mar 20, 2012)

PMed! Thanks!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

pm replied


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

UPDATED: 

10 Blue pearls still available. 
20 more PFR still up for grabs. 

need to free up space for CBS


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump to the top...

Special weekend sale for blue pearls 2.75/pc. Take all 20. Need to free up space in my tanks


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

due to some emergency circumstances i need to sell off all my shrimp colonies.... its a sad choice by life goes on ...

25 pcs of Red rili for sale for 3.5/each (some berried)
30 pcs of Painted fire reds 
10 pcs of Blue pearls

Special CRS breeding Setup ( I would like to sell as a whole. )

5 Gal Tank 
With light, Shrimp breeding substrate (Flame moss, Weeping moss, X mass moss ), comes with air pump and sponge filter as well. 
*
40 CRS mix of S and SS grade Along with about 20+ CRS Shrimplets + 4 berried CRS that is about to turn*

I prefer to sell this CRS setup as a whole. This tank is pretty stable and have the shrimps have been quite happy and prolific in this tank...

would like to sell this as a whole for *250.00* The value of the livestock, shrimplets. is worth more than what im asking for.

Once the livestock is gone i have a few tanks and equipments for sale that i would be posting soon.

Thanks for reading


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bump to the top...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bump to the top... price lowered. clearing out all tanks... all shrimps for sale for 2.0 each. some berried as well. im moving in the next month and would love to find these guys a good home.. my loss is your gain. 

Still have the following for sale... Rilis, PFRS and Blue pearls 

The shrimp sale is for my rilis, PFRS, and blue pearls... my CRS setup sale did not go through and i still have my CRS for sale for 4.00 each.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Stone your pm box is full
Can you please save for me
10 rilis
10 PFR
10 blue pearls
Pm me when you're free please


----------

